# Need to find a breeder that ships or is very close to nyc



## Lilyg

I need a breeder who will ship or who is close enough to NYC for me to get there without a car. I don't have a car and I don't drive, I've lived in nyc all my life. I'd be willing to take the time to travel through bus or train, but I prefer not to fly. I want a reputable breeder, and I've contacted a few, but I want input on people who've actually dealt with these breeders. I've check the forms and breeder directories, but, I haven't found many that will ship and most of them are at least a two hr drive from nyc. I am on the waiting list of nychavanese.com, but they dont have a current litter and I am not to sure about there reputation. I really want a Havanese, I am also willing to take an adult.

Please respond.


----------



## misstray

I know that My Yuppy Puppy will hand deliver puppies. She is a reputable breeder.

http://www.myyuppypuppy.com/shipping.html


----------



## tra_po

I spoke some to Sheryl from Sheryl's Must Hav and she just had a litter as a matter of fact. She lives in NY and they were willing to drive one to NC for me so my guess is you might find luck with her. Good luck.


----------



## Lilyg

I heard that Sheryl should be avoided, from another thread. I also got a pm from a person who sounded very much like a breeder writing a review about themselves. She told me to buy from a place called "Rockhurst Havanese", anyone heard of that? They are based in Canada, sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Lilyg

I don't know about yuppy puppy, 550 dollars for transport seems a bit much. I've been speaking with nychavanese.com, havanesepuppies.com, and vivahavanese.com. Anyone have any opinions on them?


----------



## tra_po

Lilyg said:


> I heard that Sheryl should be avoided, from another thread. I also got a pm from a person who sounded very much like a breeder writing a review about themselves. She told me to buy from a place called "Rockhurst Havanese", anyone heard of that? They are based in Canada, sounds fishy to me.


Interesting. I should have put the disclaimer on the bottom of my post that I did not end up purchasing from her but I will say I had very nice communications with her and felt good about her. That doesn't amount to a hill of beans, I guess, in the scheme of things.


----------



## krandall

Lilyg said:


> I don't know about yuppy puppy, 550 dollars for transport seems a bit much. I've been speaking with nychavanese.com, havanesepuppies.com, and vivahavanese.com. Anyone have any opinions on them?


Viva Havanese looks like it is worth further investigation. I'd avoid the other two.

Remember, with Yuppy Puppy, you are paying for someone to hand-transport your puppy, rather than stick it in cargo... a MUCH kinder way to transport a young puppy. That's what a plane ticket and a ticket for the puppy cost. Believe me, they AREN'T making any money on that. That is the ONLY way I would "ship" a puppy.

When you purchase a puppy, you are making a long-term (possibly 15+ year) investment. The up-front costs of purchase and a transport are a drop in the bucket compared to what you will spend over the life of the dog. ...And being penny wise but pound foolish up-front can cost both money and heart ache in the long run.


----------



## Fashiongal21

Try contacting Hairpups!


----------



## misstray

Lilyg said:


> I heard that Sheryl should be avoided, from another thread. I also got a pm from a person who sounded very much like a breeder writing a review about themselves. She told me to buy from a place called "Rockhurst Havanese", anyone heard of that? They are based in Canada, sounds fishy to me.


I do believe that Rockhurst Havanese is a reputable breeder.


----------



## BFrancs

Lilyg said:


> I heard that Sheryl should be avoided, from another thread. I also got a pm from a person who sounded very much like a breeder writing a review about themselves. She told me to buy from a place called "Rockhurst Havanese", anyone heard of that? They are based in Canada, sounds fishy to me.


Hi Lilyg, I sent the PM - I didn't mean for it to sound 'fishy'. I definitely dont want to ruin her rep. Beth is a good breeder - she has some gorgeous pups. She had a couple litters earlier this year. Here is a pix of some on them. Our baby boy is in there  second one from the right.

Here is the thread of our trip home. 
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=25834


----------



## narci

misstray said:


> I do believe that Rockhurst Havanese is a reputable breeder.


I second that.

Elizabeth has wonderful smaller sized havanese.


----------



## Lilyg

Okay, so I've contacted myyuppypuppy, hairpups, and Rockhurst. Can anyone tell me about havanesepuppies.com though? They seem legitamite, but I'm not sure, I haven't found any reviews on them yet.


----------



## SJ1998

You want to look for a breeder that does health testing which is not the same as health exam. Above all you want a healthy dog. 

I dont know anything about havanesepuppies but I dont see a lot about health testing from a quick look at their site or pedigree info on the dogs. Both are red flags. CA to NYC is also a long trip for a dog. 

You should be able to find out the complete health history of the parents of the puppy. It makes a big difference. 

Have you looked at Prariwind? I have heard that she ships.

I live in Florida and Yuppy Puppy has an excellent reputation here. So does Prariwind.


----------



## TilliesMom

AVOID Havanesepuppies.com ...


----------



## My2Havs

TilliesMom said:


> AVOID Havanesepuppies.com ...


I agree, AVOID havanesepuppies.com. They state they don't advertise in the newspaper but for many, many years they have been here in Sacramento. Not sure if they do now though. They also state you can visit their home but for many, many years you could not, you had to meet them somewhere to pick up your puppy. They ALWAYS had puppies and I've met a few personally with questionable temperament.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> AVOID Havanesepuppies.com ...


"We only breed the Havanese puppies with the small bodies and the baby-doll faces"

This, which is the first sentence on their web site, is warning enough. This is NOT breeding to standard. Havanese puppies are adorable, but they should NOT have "baby-doll" faces. They should have some length to their nose (not like a Shih Tzu, or even a Lhasa) and they should have almond shaped eyes, not round.

While it is fine to breed toward the middle of the standard, breeding specifically for SMALL Havanese (as opposed to having one happen from time to time due to genetic variation) can lead to dogs with a predisposition toward liver shunts.

These people seem to thumb their noses at those who show their Havanese. Without showing, you do not have outside confirmation that your dogs are conforming to the breed standard. Saying that they have "Champion dogs in their background" means absolutely nothing. Havanese are a small gene pool. Sooner or later, every Havanese is related to another. Most puppy mill Havanese have some "champion dogs in their background" too.


----------



## atsilvers27

Viva is fine, I spoke to her at length over the phone. She is an ethical breeder and experienced show handler. Rockhurst I believe is reputable as well, but that's just going off the top of my head. Yuppy Puppy is fine as long as you're looking for a companion dog. If you're looking for a show prospect look elsewhere as I've heard from more than one source she can be difficult dealing with that - if she wants you to campaign your dog nationally you are expected to fund that - not many people have that kind of cash lying around.


----------



## trueblue

I met a couple of Rockhurst dogs at Nationals a couple of years ago. They were gorgeous.


----------



## Lilyg

Hello everyone,

Thanks so much for all the advice. So Im defiantly not going with havanesepuppies.com. I've contacted all the other breeders you've all advised me on. So far I am close to putting down a deposit at either prairiwindhavanese.com or hillsborohavanese.com. I am just waiting on pictures from prairiwindhavanese. I really appreciate the advice in getting a healthy dog, I was pretty lost without it. So my puppy will be just a companion pet, no show. Soon as I get him, I'll post some pics


----------



## lfung5

Both have nice dogs. I can tell you the difference. With Laurie she will be there for you for life to answer any questions. She also has tons of play dates you can bring the pup to. I've talked to linda and find her to be a little cold and not as eager to help. That's just my opinion. I think her dogs are lovely though!


----------



## Lilyg

Hey everyone,

So I've decided to go with hillsborough havanese. I just put down a deposit and if everything goes well, I hope to have him by oct 21st! I'm so excited! Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## RitaandRiley

Congratulations! I'm jealous!


----------



## Lila

Can't wait to see your baby!!!


----------



## lfung5

Congrats!! Who did you get? I like the boy.... That's only because I am partial to males


I hope laure has a playdate in Nov. If so maybe you can come


----------



## krandall

Lilyg said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thanks so much for all the advice. So Im defiantly not going with havanesepuppies.com. I've contacted all the other breeders you've all advised me on. So far I am close to putting down a deposit at either prairiwindhavanese.com or hillsborohavanese.com. I am just waiting on pictures from prairiwindhavanese. I really appreciate the advice in getting a healthy dog, I was pretty lost without it. So my puppy will be just a companion pet, no show. Soon as I get him, I'll post some pics


There's no such thing as "just" a pet.  Havanese are bred to be companion animals. A Havanese might be a show dog ALSO, but their real job is to snuggle on their owner's laps!


----------



## Lilyg

I'm getting mulligan, the male, parti color!


----------



## gelbergirl

Lilyg - you are a lucky lady to be getting a Laurief pup! :bounce:


----------



## lfung5

He is going to be so pretty! I love the markings on his face. Of course he will probably fade yo white as an adult


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Wow, Laurie's puppies are going fast!!! Can't wait to see pictures of Mulligan!!!


----------



## sandypaws

Congratulations, Lilyg. Sounds like you're in the right hands with Laurie and her pups. Are you going to be able to go pick him up when he's ready? Don't forget to keep us all posted with pictures and updates, although I'm sure Laurie will be doing that while she has them in her care.


----------



## Lilyg

I'm hoping to pick up mulligan on October 21st, Laurie and I need to discuss the details. I was hoping to name him something other than mulligan, kinda reminds me of an old man rather than a cute Havanese. Anyone have any suggestions on a name?


----------



## jabojenny

Hi Lily,
I pm'd you letting you know we'll be welcoming Velvet (Mae) into our home around Oct 21st too. I'm sure others will chime in but I wanted to add that if you like names with a meaning there are a lot of baby name sites out there for inspiration. I picked Amabel with a nickname of Mae because it means lovable or amiable, which I'm sure she will be without having met her yet. We kept Timmy's name from his breeder because it was the name of both my mom's and MIL's childhood dog, too much of a coincidence not to keep it.


----------



## tra_po

Lilyg said:


> I'm hoping to pick up mulligan on October 21st, Laurie and I need to discuss the details. I was hoping to name him something other than mulligan, kinda reminds me of an old man rather than a cute Havanese. Anyone have any suggestions on a name?


Aw... I like Mulligan. Mully for short. It does sound like an old man's name which I think adds to the charm.


----------



## gelbergirl

As far as names go, I'd think about family names, maybe hobbies you have or even past pet names that you've heard in the past that liked.


----------



## Lilyg

Hi everyone,

So I was thinking maybe Moby, no special meaning to it, I just like the name. And jabojenny, that's great to hear. I'm sure we will be trading pics of our babies soon !


----------



## jabojenny

Moby is a cute name, definitely unique. The only objection would be that it rhymes so closely to "no." I was thinking of naming Timmy Moe, and this was one reason I decided against it. I'm sure it doesn't make one difference one way or the other, one thing for sure is that he'll learn his name fast through puppyhood. :laugh:


----------



## misstray

I like the name Mulligan. I think it's cute.


----------



## krandall

jabojenny said:


> Moby is a cute name, definitely unique. The only objection would be that it rhymes so closely to "no." I was thinking of naming Timmy Moe, and this was one reason I decided against it. I'm sure it doesn't make one difference one way or the other, one thing for sure is that he'll learn his name fast through puppyhood. :laugh:


I had a friend with a Cairn Terrier named, "Dammit"... just so they could say, "Come here, Dammit!":laugh:


----------



## gelbergirl

Lilyg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So I was thinking maybe Moby, no special meaning to it, I just like the name.


Moby is a cute name! short and sweet - your pup will like it


----------



## MarinaGirl

I like Moby and another name that's similar and fun is Mosely, as in _Moe-sly_.


----------



## SJ1998

I like place names since they arent associated with people. It's hard to come up with a name of a person! I'll find a like a name and then it will turn out to be associated with a felon or something. I named my dog after a district in London. Since you live in NYC, you'd have some fun options - Brooklyn, Prince, Houston, Christopher, etc. Or classic dog names like Rex and Spot!


----------



## jillnors2

Does hillsborough havanese show their dogs? I don't see anything about the sire of the pups on the website either.


----------



## jnatsu

krandall said:


> Viva Havanese looks like it is worth further investigation. I'd avoid the other two.


Hi all,

New to the forum and any help I can get would be appreciated. I am also looking to purchase a puppy in the NYC area. I am curious to know why you would avoid NYC Havanese?. I have an appointment to see their puppies and in my very limited experience dealing with breeders, they appear to be very legit.

Many thanks


----------



## cathryn

My family and I have put a deposit down on a yet-to-be-born Hav puppy from Beth. She has been absolutely wonderful! Very willing to answer questions, shows her dogs, has many winners. She does all the proper testing, etc., and appears to be very well respected in Canada as a breeder.

When we were looking into getting a puppy, we spoke to her about our son's dog allergy. It's not a severe allergy, but nonetheless we wanted to make sure it would be feasible to have a Havanese as part of our family. She connected us with a family that had bought a puppy from her, and they allowed us to come let our son play with their puppy to see if had a reaction.

This family raved about her. They were so happy with her!

When the litter we were to be getting a puppy from was born, it was all boys. My sons and my husband really wanted a girl. We spoke with Beth and she offered to give us a full refund on our deposit. We were really happy with her, so we decided to stick with her and wait it out till the next litter (which is due in the next couple of weeks).

She felt so bad about our boys (who are 7 & 8) having to wait even longer for a puppy, that she asked if we wanted to be included in her update emails about the litter of boys. So we get regular emails about the puppies so the boys have pictures to look at. The boys were so happy!

Because we have been waiting for a second litter to try and get a little girl, she has made sure to send us little emails here and there to let us know about how the mommy Hav is doing, which is so nice!

Though we haven't gotten our new family member yet, overall I'm extremely impressed with Beth



Lilyg said:


> I heard that Sheryl should be avoided, from another thread. I also got a pm from a person who sounded very much like a breeder writing a review about themselves. She told me to buy from a place called "Rockhurst Havanese", anyone heard of that? They are based in Canada, sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Lilyg

Hi everybody, long time. So I'm getting my puppy on Monday! I can't wait. My boyfriend came up with the name noodles :/ what do you all think? Moby or Noodles?


----------



## misstray

Lilyg said:


> Hi everybody, long time. So I'm getting my puppy on Monday! I can't wait. My boyfriend came up with the name noodles :/ what do you all think? Moby or Noodles?


You must be very excited!

I personally really like the name Moby. As an added bonus, you'd get to say, "Don't be a dick, Moby" which would make ME laugh anyhow. ha ha

Can't say I really like the name Noodles, but it isn't my dog! Pick what you like best!


----------



## MarinaGirl

Oodles of fun with Noodles - that's my vote.


----------



## Ruthiec

Moby - can't imagine standing on the beach shouting Noodles!


----------



## RitaandRiley

Noodles is cute! Wait till you have him home a few days to decide if he's a Noodles or a Moby.


----------



## Lilyg

Hey everyone,

So I just got my boy yesturday . He is the most adorable thing ever, and so tiny, hard to believe he is real and not a stuffed animal. He's doing great so far, lots of playing and following me around everywhere! We decided on the name, noodles. Here are some pictures


----------



## Lilyg




----------



## Lilyg

Oh, a couple questions, he was whining the whole time I was cooking, I let him out of his xpen to follow me around. He wouldn't stop unless I petted him or picked him up. When I tried to put him back in the xpen, he whined/howled for me, so I let him back out. Should I ignore him or comfort him because he is adjusting? keep him in the xpen or let him follow me? I don't want to instill any bad habits, like whining = attention. And he play nibbles, which I like, but I don't want him to nibble too hard, it's cute now, not so much when he grows up. Can I allow him to nibble on me and keep him from biting too hard? Or should I stop nibbling altogether? How do I keep him from biting too hard? A stern no and time out?


----------



## Laurief

HI Lily! Glad he is doing well. He was always a whiner!! I would ignore him and let him learn to settle on his own alone. otherwise he will whine constantly! 

Also he should be taught to never touch skin with teeth. So every time he puts his teeth on your skin, you should YELp in a high loud voice. He should pull away. Eventually, he will learn not to put teeth on skin. You can always give him a toy to chew on when he wants to nibble on your fingers


----------



## misstray

Congratulations! He's adorable!


----------



## gelbergirl

Hi Lily, Noodles is gorgeous pup.
I would have him in the xpen while you cook (to keep him safe), maybe praise him lots while he is in there.
It is a good exercise for him as you will eventually want to have him in there at times.
But at this young age it is not unusual for him to want everyone around him at all times.


----------



## jabojenny

I second the let him whine it out. I can't imagine any puppy would be happy left in an expen, Mae included. She is not happy when I put her in but it's for her safety and house training so I'm not budging. Noodles is such a cutie, I loved playing with him when we were up to see Mae. He's a real character. I heard you were planning on getting to the playdate, I'm looking forward to meeting you and your boyfriend and seeing that little guy of yours again too!


----------



## SJ1998

Noodles and Mae are both super cute! I think it is so awesome that people on the forum have siblings and play dates...if I lived in the Philly area I would go too!


----------



## MarinaGirl

Noodles is ADORABLE - congrats on your new puppy adventure!  -Jeanne-


----------



## Pucks104

Congrats on the addition of Noodles to your family! When deciding what you will and won't permit with your puppy try to think about your end goal. What behavior do you want your grown dog to exhibit. Then given that he's a baby and will try out many behaviors to get and keep your attention reward only those behaviors that get you closer to that grown up behavior that you want. Ignore most behavior that you don't want. For instance, Noodles wants to play - a positive behavior so you play. Noodles bites your hand - negative behavior try turning away and ignoring briefly if that doesn't work then place him in his expen for a few minutes and then take him out to play again. If he bites again repeat. Praise positive play behavior. The same with whining/barking - ignore and only interact with him and take him out of the expen when he's quiet. It's hard to ignore whining but if you can puppies generally figure out how to self soothe and that attention comes only when they are quiet. Enjoy him and ask anything as we've ALL been there!


----------



## Colbie

Congrats on Noodles, he is adorable.


----------



## Beau's mom

Congrats on noodles! I was able to meet him and play with him a little last Friday at Laurie's. He is definitely a cutie-patootie! Looking forward to meeting you at the playdate!


----------



## SJ1998

Pucks104 said:


> Congrats on the addition of Noodles to your family! When deciding what you will and won't permit with your puppy try to think about your end goal. What behavior do you want your grown dog to exhibit. Then given that he's a baby and will try out many behaviors to get and keep your attention reward only those behaviors that get you closer to that grown up behavior that you want. Ignore most behavior that you don't want. For instance, Noodles wants to play - a positive behavior so you play. Noodles bites your hand - negative behavior try turning away and ignoring briefly if that doesn't work then place him in his expen for a few minutes and then take him out to play again. If he bites again repeat. Praise positive play behavior. The same with whining/barking - ignore and only interact with him and take him out of the expen when he's quiet. It's hard to ignore whining but if you can puppies generally figure out how to self soothe and that attention comes only when they are quiet. Enjoy him and ask anything as we've ALL been there!


Great post!


----------



## Pipersmom

Congratulations! Noodles is adorable, I love the name.

We will be at the playdate too and I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## Lilyg

Hey everyone, for anyone following, I've posted a new thread in the puppies section of the forums. It's titled: "Noodles, my new puppy" I'll be updating with photos and anything cute that happens


----------

